# Where can I buy extra Hobby 650 GEL Roofbars ?



## 105642 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

I want to find out where I can buy extra roof bars for my Hobby 650 GEL? Anyone help? I presume you can get them. I need extra ones for strapping windsurfers to...... the boards that is, not the riderss!!!
email me at [email protected] or just post

Cheers

Pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try this site http://www.joeressen.de/index.html?/hobby/hobby-zubehoer-gb.htm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roof bars*

Hi

It might be worth a call to Oaktree Motorhomes near Mansfield. I think that they sell brand new Hobby motorhomes.

Russell


----------

